# I screwed up



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2009)

While creating and moving topic around due to feedback on PMs that I have received, I somehow ended up with duplicate posts in one area.  When I tried to get rid of the duplicate posts, I lost all of the posts.  Luckily many of the posts I had already saved into new categories such as one for associations and one for the website.  the rest are history I am sorry to say.  I will see if I can get them back some how.  I will be doing a backup from now on before I try anything stupid.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

Thanks Jeff. I know you have your hands more than full with all of us moving here.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

Jeff,

You have taken on an enormous load; don't worry about it.  We are greatful to you for providing this forum.  You have saved our butts.  Take it easy.   

We are indebted to you, Sir;

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

Don't worry about it. Jeff at least we have a place to post. Friday night a week ago before we talked, we would have all been sucking wind. You have done a great job. Each day more of the old gang join the site and new ones to boot.

Going forward we will need to figure out just what is needed. We will also have to figure out how to relieve you of some of the burden with management of the site. You have an inspection business to run and we as inspectors know just how crazy that can be. As always, you know you can call me at any time.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

Screwed up is such a harsh term...... What we like to say is that you had an educational experience of which you had limited knowledge of beforehand.

With that being said.... I echo RJJ offer. Not much of a  :geek: or  :ugeek: , but can be helpful in other ways.

Rememebr, I am a firefighter by trade. Give be an Anvil. A padded room , and 30 minutes without being interupted..... I think I will have ball bearing made out of the anvil.


----------



## JBI (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

Jeff - After all you have done for us, we can't be too bummed about a simple learning experience. That's actually why we come here... to learn.  

Try not to do it too often though, we can't always remember what we said from one day to the next...   

Personally I suffer from Halfzheimers Disease - Half the time I can remember, half the time I can't!  :lol: (and at nq 50 I'm one of the YOUNGSTERS around here!)


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

I can only echo all the sentiments above, don't beat yourself up on this, we're all here still, that's all that matters. It's all good!


----------



## InspMO (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

I have a question.

How do I set my profile?


----------



## Mule (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

Top right hand corner....User Control Panel, go into different areas to edit each part. Before you go to another part of the user profile be sure and save your changes.

Left side of page...Profile


----------



## InspMO (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: I screwed up

Thanks Mule!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2021)

jar546 said:


> While creating and moving topic around due to feedback on PMs that I have received, I somehow ended up with duplicate posts in one area.  When I tried to get rid of the duplicate posts, I lost all of the posts.  Luckily many of the posts I had already saved into new categories such as one for associations and one for the website.  the rest are history I am sorry to say.  I will see if I can get them back some how.  I will be doing a backup from now on before I try anything stupid.


It's OK younger me.  I am a bit nostalgic tonight looking up some of our original posts from October 2009 when we first kicked this off.


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2021)

Still miss a lot of those folks....And missing more as time marches on...


----------

